# Best asphalt tire



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

Who offers the best tire compound/tread pattern for wear resistance? Not saying I'll be running paved roads constantly, just looking for a long lasting, good wearing, all terrain tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything that's a radial. Going to have to be a radial tire.


----------



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking for a decent true 27" tire for good trail/light mud applications. I wish the rear bighorns weren't so wide (12") 

Anyone know the true height on the 26.5" Pitbulls, 27" Reptile? I hear ITP are very soft compounded tires, because I was looking at blackwaters. 

I'm leaning towards 27" bighorn 2.0, I currently have 25"BH/org.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

/Brute650i/ said:


> Looking for a decent true 27" tire for good trail/light mud applications. I wish the rear bighorns weren't so wide (12")
> 
> Anyone know the true height on the 26.5" Pitbulls, 27" Reptile? I hear ITP are very soft compounded tires, because I was looking at blackwaters.
> 
> I'm leaning towards 27" bighorn 2.0, I currently have 25"BH/org.


Im runnig the reptiles mine are 26 they run pretty true to size. As far as wear on pavement they have a soft compound and the road chews mine up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ are there not 2 versions? Reptiles and reptile radials?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had great tread life out of Terra Cross only bad thing about them is limited sizes 25 or 26". The Moto MTC's wear like iron and ride great the last set I had pretty Well lived on asphalt they had 750 miles on them when I traded and still looked brand new.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

Pit Bull tires run slightly larger than the size indicates. Most ATV tires do not wear great if you are riding on asphalt. They are made of a softer rubber compound for more grip on rocks and dirt.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ are there not 2 versions? Reptiles and reptile radials?


No just the radials. At least I never seen any none radial ones. I will never own another set a week after I put them on had a sidewall on one get cut ridding threw a hay feild had to put a tube in it. My next set will be 27 zillas


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

as far as non- radial....outlaw MST or efx MTC. they will hold up great with asphalt riding. the MST being much better in the mud though.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Zillas aren't any better sidewalls are bad thin


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree anything radial. Even mudlites wear rather slow on pavement. I ride with a guy that runs his grizzly 700 down the road just about everywhere. He has about 2000 miles on a set of 26" bighorns and most of them are on pavement. They have about 25% or less tread left on them. So you figure probably about 1700 or so road miles that's pretty good for atv tires. Look at the mongrel tires. Doubt they will be much good in mud but they are a 10ply tire. They should hold up good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

